# More Resin Units



## Rowhunter (Jun 21, 2007)

Well, these are the last few resin baits from my first mold for a while. I sure have learned a lot and now I'm ready to move on! All of these were made from a two piece mold, with the wire through and the ballast weight cast in place. The darker blue trolling one has a larger lip set at a slight angle with line tie attached. Can we go fishing now???

Douglas


----------



## CA delta (Jan 8, 2009)

Rowhunter, you have some of the nicest looking baits & paintjobs out there. Keep up the obsession.
Tim


----------



## Cutt'em Jack (Feb 17, 2008)

Those are just plain awesome!


----------



## rjbass (Aug 1, 2007)

really nice Doug....great colors

Rod


----------



## bassinjody (Aug 25, 2005)

Doug resin or wood ur baits are awsome looking i like the fourth one the best i dont know thought i like them all.


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

Douglas that was a beautiful series of baits. The colors are going to provide you a lot of latitude.


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Bait #2 is awesome! Great color combo...


----------



## goolies (Jun 28, 2007)

Beautiful paint work.


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Just amazing! Fantastic work to say the least.


----------



## Husky (Dec 19, 2007)

_*The depth of your finish compliments your complete body of work.*_

Now, go get some of those beauties chewed up!


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

Do they catch fish? If so, where can I buy one to try?


----------



## plugman (Jul 15, 2008)

Rowhunter, 

After you pop the body out of the mold, what do you do to prep it to receive paint?

John


----------



## Rowhunter (Jun 21, 2007)

Thanks for the comments guy's, I like to hear what you're thinking. As far as selling, not until all aspects have been thoroughly tested. Plugman, after removing from the mold I'm letting them sit untouched for at least a week. After that I'll remove flashing and fill any imperfections with automotive spot filler. Then sand with 320 and move up to wet-sanding with finer paper until the surface is ready for primer. The surface is so smooth on these resin units ,it really does not require an epoxy coat prior to paint. However, on less detailed shapes, that certainly is a good option. I use only H.O.K. automotive paint's and have never had any adhesion issues. As far as a topcoat, I have some in D2T, some in E-tex, and some in automotive clear coat. I'll be having fun, while testing durability!
Tight Lines Boy's,
Douglas


----------



## plugman (Jul 15, 2008)

Thanks Rowhunter. 
I'm not casting baits yet, but it feels like it's inevitable....

Yes you can go fishing now.
I'm going out tonight. I'll let you know how I do.


----------



## Swede (Jan 17, 2008)

Now thats a bunch of beauties Douglas !
Any of them would catch toothies here


----------

